# Met a new tree service this morning



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

So I am out running errands and I run into a dude I know at the gas station. He asked if I was getting the big hard maple they were cutting down across town. I said I did not even know a tree service was in town, most of them call me before they come around. He gave me directions so I went down to talk to the guys. It was only 8 blocks straight south of me on the alley behind my place on the edge of town. (normally I can hear a big chainsaw just about anywhere in town from my place, small town, but the wind is blowing and I did not hear them)

I hop out of the truck and there are 3 guys, one guy in a bucket truck-one with a fall rope tied to a limb the guy in the bucket is working on and the 3rd leaned up against a truck smoking. I grabbed a couple business cards and went over to the guy taking a break and introduced myself, he seemed decent and said the guy in the bucket was the boss.

The boss got the limb cut and came down to get another chainsaw. Staying out of his way I said "Hi my name is Daren Nelson and I run a small sawmill here in town." I pointed in the direction of my place and said "My mill is right over there under the water tower" which he could see my mill shed while he was in the bucket. "I will take city logs and have equipment to move them. That saves you time, just fell it and I will dispose of it for you" and "I even buy nice logs delivered"

His response was "I don't mess with it" I asked mess with what ? He said selling logs to sawmills. 

Ok, let me try this again.:blush: I asked "Where is that butt log headed from this tree ?" he replied "It'll go back to Shelbyville where I live and get dumped in a wash if we don't need the firewood" :huh: 

Starting to get the sense I was dealing with a jerk I continue."So you are going to haul that big thing 40 miles for nothing when you could haul it 8 blocks and leave town with a little extra cash ?" He was stuck on this answer I guess "I don't mess with it" again from him.

One last time. I asked do you know Mike LXXXXXX ? (tree service I deal alot with from this guys neck of the woods) "Yea, I bid against him all the time" the feller says. I continued "Well I gave Mike about $5000 cash last year for logs"...didn't seem to register because he said "Not interested, I am just here in town cutting this as a favor and don't work up here much"

Screw it. I threw my hands in the air and walked off . The other 2 guys were rolling their eyes in a knowing way. I am a pretty charming guy when I have to be and have no problems working deals with new tree services I meet...but this guy was pretty one way and did not want to hear what I had to say at all. So I quit wasting breath, just left and let "Mr. Don't Mess With It" get back to work.
:wallbash:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: I know the type :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Carl Middleton (Dec 8, 2008)

I know how you feel. Up here in Northern Va. Most tree companys tell me ( We just cut everything into fire wood and haul to the dump) One guy said he spends $2000.00 a week and up at the landfill. I told him just leave the trunks as long as you can and I"ll cut to lengh and haul away within 48 hours. His reply was If I change the way we operate his employes (spanish) will get confused and mess his hole operation. Out of about 20 outfits I have found 3 that will.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Stunned here!

You said, "I'll do some of your work for you and pay you at the same time." 

He said, "eff off". A really intelligent business decision.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

rrich said:


> You said, "I'll do some of your work for you and pay you at the same time."
> He said, "eff off". A really intelligent business decision.





Daren said:


> "Yea, I bid against him all the time" the feller says. I continued "Well I gave Mike about $5000 cash last year for logs"...didn't seem to register


You notice he said he bid against Mike all the time...but this is the first time I have ever met the new guy, where as I see Mike all the time...I reckon because Mike the owner of the other tree service is able to work just a _little_ cheaper knowing I will dispose of some of his logs/let him dump here free/even pay for some delivered loads from other towns. Wonder how many times "Mr. Don't Mess With It" got beat out of a job by $100 or whatever and I was the deciding factor ? Oh well, it's his business and if he wants to be hard headed about it I just walked off and let him be. I would say 90% of the tree services I approach are willing to work with me in one way or another, the other 10% make me scratch my head :wacko:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I think everyone has had runins with morons. The last time I did the workers understood, but the guy was a jerk, I just started laughing and walked off. Then the wife told me I was kinda rude, again I just laughed. Some people just don't care to understand.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Daren, 

You need to understand that not all businesses are made to make money. He does not like the idea of being more effiecient or more productive, the guy is there only to cut trees and does not mess with money. :blink:

Just when I thought I heard the most stupid person out there I find a new challenger, but Daren's find is on the top 3 of my list.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Daren, times like this is when you go to the owner of the tree and ask him if you can have it. Done that more than once!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Most people in town call me and tell me they are having a tree removed and when, so I can make arrangements to get it if I want it. Even though 80%+ of them are being removed by my buddies and I already knew . These people are new to town. Just bought the house and had the tree removed because it was pushing up the sidewalk/driveway. I had never met them/they had never heard of me. And the tree service was from the town they moved from...not many get away, but this one did.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like the guy worked for the driers license office in a past life...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Kirk Allen said:


> Daren, times like this is when you go to the owner of the tree and ask him if you can have it. Done that more than once!


You crack me up Kirk. I was with you on one of your_ "Done that more than once"_ escapades. I hope you have honed your skills since then! :lol: :icon_cheesygrin:


----------

